# Recipe : Avocado and Tomato Salad



## jackbaur24 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Recipe : Avocado and Tomato Salad*



*Ingredients and Directions >>> http://bestfood05.blogspot.com/2013/10/recipe-avocado-and-tomato-salad.html

Enjoy*

ingredient of Avocado and Tomato Salad

4 cups avocados, diced medium
2 cups grape tomatoes or 2 cups cherry tomatoes
2 cups cucumbers, peeled and diced medium
1 cup red onion, diced small
4 tablespoons fresh cilantro, chopped
2 teaspoons fresh garlic, minced
2 tablespoons lime juice
1/4 cup olive oil
salt
fresh black pepper
Lettuce (if you want)

Directions of Avocado and Tomato Salad
Toss all ingredients in a bowl and top on a bed of lettuce (if desired)
Makes 8 servings
Calories 201.9 Total Fat 17.9 g Sodium 10.2 mg Total Carbohydrate 11.6 g Dietary Fiber 5.8 g Sugars 1.8 g


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

jackbaur24 said:


> *Recipe : Avocado and Tomato Salad*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg. I had to click on this post. I haven't eaten yet today... now I'm drooling! Haha. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

:factor10: I use the same recipe diced smaller and served on top (as a relish) on grilled hamburgers with chedder cheese melted on the burger. Yum!

Oh yea I forgot I put Chef Pauls backened seasoning on the burger..


----------

